# Kessil A160WE or alternatives



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MoreyFan said:


> Currently have a 13W cfl in a reflector sitting on the lid of my high tech Spec III. It works great but looks huge and crap.
> 
> The Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun can be dimmed, can it be dimmed enough to be in the range of my current light?
> 
> ...


There is really nothing, short of DIY, that has the soda can look of a Kessil..

That said the Radion x15 pretty well out programs the Kessil on spectrum and flexibility..


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

Morey,

Don't be deterred. Jeff is on a ceaseless anti-Kessil crusade. Check any thread wherein they're mentioned; he'll be on his soapbox.

I don't want a large, hovering platform over my setup--particularly one that throws multi-colored reflections everywhere, the proverbial disco-ball effect. But that doesn't mean I'm sweeping into every thread discouraging people from purchasing them.

I don't see anything resembling a soda can when I look at my array, and I love the purity of the light, the shimmer, and the point-source aesthetic. To each his own.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

BigL_RIP said:


> Morey,
> 
> Don't be deterred. Jeff is on a ceaseless anti-Kessil crusade. Check any thread wherein they're mentioned; he'll be on his soapbox.
> 
> ...


I did say there is nothing like it.. And that is honest. The Coke can look is honest as well.. but it was meant more in humor than anything else..

The rest is optional.. 

On further review:
looks more like a grill.. 









One needs a sense of humor and whimsy... 
When I first got back into FW tanks, I really did contemplate Kessils. 
And have little against them, except when people think they outperform based on looks.. A Ferrari w/ a Volkswagen engine is still a Volkswagen at heart..
NOW b4 you get too bent out of shape the analogy is a stretch, and meant more as humor. Kessil is equiv. to other lights, better than some and worse than others..
PERFORMANCE wise.
And, you heard it here, the "look" IS sweet (poking aside)..but...........
Don't even go w/ a 6000K-9000k "spectrum tuning..blue/white to more blue/white is reality..
I would like you to post pictures of the tank w 6000K vs 9000k .
Maybe I missed something..
As to diode count, if Kessil is nothing more than 6000K and 9000K whites.. well I'm not going there because "they" won't tell you..

I've recommended Kessils and still do, but I will always add my 2 cents..
"IF" they ever make a fw version.. 
http://reefll.com/index.php?route=product/list&path=64


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

BigL_RIP said:


> I don't see anything resembling a soda can when I look at my array, and I love the purity of the light, the shimmer, and the point-source aesthetic. To each his own.





jeffkrol said:


> That said the Radion x15 pretty well out programs the Kessil on spectrum and flexibility..




You guys seems pretty knowledgeable on these lights. Both the Tuna Sun and the EcoTech Radion XR15 Freshwater can dimmable, can they dim to below the par of a vertical 13W CFL at 10" above the substrate? I can raise either light, that is just where my CFL is. 

The Kessil packaging would probably be better for me right now and the Radion better in case I upgrade to a larger tank. The important part is, are they too much light for me right now.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MoreyFan said:


> You guys seems pretty knowledgeable on these lights. Both the Tuna Sun and the EcoTech Radion XR15 Freshwater can dimmable, can they dim to below the par of a vertical 13W CFL at 10" above the substrate? I can raise either light, that is just where my CFL is.
> 
> The Kessil packaging would probably be better for me right now and the Radion better in case I upgrade to a larger tank. The important part is, are they too much light for me right now.


can't speak for the programmability of the Kessil..
As to the Radion, I'm pretty sure you could run that light at almost any output percentage..
http://ecotechmarine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Radion_QSG_English_071114.pdf

sorry don't know either program directly. your answer is probably here:
http://ecotechmarine.com/media-gallery/video

Kessil fw PR:
https://youtu.be/JZHllX8HSsc

Radiion fw PR;
https://youtu.be/_Y0VR4s_hmg
https://youtu.be/bJW6TYpWvWY

Saltwater but go to 3:00 min
https://youtu.be/bJW6TYpWvWY


----------

